# Help! Is it positive or not?



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I hope you can shed some light on this situation for me. I had iui 19 days ago, so was expecting my af last Sunday if it hadn't worked. No sign of af at all, and I've never been late in my life, always 28 day cycles.

I've tested on Monday evening and Tuesday morning, both neg. Then tested with a Boots test on Wednesday afternnon, which showed a faint positive. I went to the hospital on Thursday morning, they did two tests which were both neg. I did the other Boots one this morning which again showed a positive line. I went back to the hospital and again their tests showed neg. They said the fertility drugs might still be in my system, that's what the Boots test is picking up, whereas their test does not pick the drugs up. I thought the profasi was out of your system within 24 hours, surely not hanging around for 19 days? 

Anyway, this is absolute torture, and any explainations or advice would be very gratefully received. Thanks for your time Peter,


Allison xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Alison
Sorry to butt in Peter, but did the hospital do blood tests or urine 

Is the line on todays test darker then the one on Weds 

If so then I would go back to your Clinic.

And I think you are right the Profasi doesn't stay in your body for 19 days, I think it can last up to 10 days but haven't heard of any longer, has anyone else ?

Take care and I hope this turns out to be a positive result all round

Jo
x x x


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Jo,

The hospital did urine tests. I was hoping for blood as I thought that was more conclusive, but the nurse would only do that if she thought I was at risk of an eptopic and I don't have any pain, so she said no to blood tests.The line is about the same, maybe slightly darker. The hospital is where I had the iui done you see. She said come back next Wednesday for another test if af hasn't started! I 'm definately going to go mad if nothing has happened before then, and I don't think it's worth spending a fortune on tests when I can't tell if they are giving me false readings. I can't even risk a glass of wine to take the agony away,nightmare!

Allison xx


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi Allison,

I know how hard it si to be in limbo land, so hope for your sake that you get your answers soon.

I did post on hCG levels previously and have put the link below - it should help you to decide about the Profasi one way or the other hopefully.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=4274;start=msg57699#msg57699

Good luck and hugs whilst you wait for the answers 

love Fiona xxx


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Fiona,

THanks for that link. At the hospital yesterday they said I might have conceived but the pregnancy didn't continue, so the boots test might have picked up the last of the hormones as they were on the decline, and their test was neg as the hormones were out of my system by yesterday. But I can't understand why the boots test was positive again today , especially when I think the boots one tests at 50 iu, and the hospital one at 20 iu. And still no af. Aghhhh!

Love Allison xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

allison said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I hope you can shed some light on this situation for me. I had iui 19 days ago, so was expecting my af last Sunday if it hadn't worked. No sign of af at all, and I've never been late in my life, always 28 day cycles.
> 
> ...


----------

